
Sonic the Hedgehog Protein - sheldor
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sonic_hedgehog
======
nemasu
From Wikipedia: Some clinicians and scientists criticize giving genes
frivolous, whimsical, or quirky names, calling it inappropriate that patients
with "a serious illness or disability are told that they or their child have a
mutation in a gene such as sonic hedgehog."

~~~
sheldor
I think the best part is : "Robotnikinin: A potential inhibitor of the
Hedgehog signaling pathway has been found and dubbed 'Robotnikinin', in honor
of Sonic the Hedgehog's nemesis, Dr. Ivo "Eggman" Robotnik."

------
nemasu
See also:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pikachurin](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pikachurin)

